# Wordart-Texteffekt nachbauen



## nina-nanu (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne in Photoshop bzw. Illustrator (CS4) folgenden Texteffekt (wurde als Wordart in MS Word erzeugt) nachbauen. Wie bekomme ich so ne Biegung hin?

Link zum Bild

Danke, die Nina ;-)


----------



## ink (30. September 2009)

Moin
Schau dir mal unter den Filtern/bzw Effekten die "Verkrümmungsfilter" an.
Unter Illu bleibt alles brav bearbeitbar und knackscharf. 

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

So gehts in PS...


----------



## nina-nanu (30. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! ;-)


----------

